# mail qui revient indéfiniment dans Mail!!!



## OoOlolaOoO (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Voila cela fait déjà quelque temps que ça dure et je ne trouve pas de solutions !! J'ai un mail envoyé (dans mails récupérés) qui ne cesse de revenir : c'est un mail que j'ai essayé d'envoyer (au mois de février) et depuis il revient sans arrêt tant qu'il y a de la place sur mon DD. Le problème est qu'il fait quand même 161Mo (c'est pour ça qu'il ne s'est jamais envoyé) et que tous les 3 jours mon DD est plein a craquer à cause de ce mail. (J'en avais quand même 1500 sur mon ordi et apparemment il est déjà revenu 15 000 fois !!!!) (je l'ai aussi supprimé à partir de la roue crantées en bas dans mail (obtenir les données du compte))

J'espère que c'est assez clair!

*SVP AIDEZ MOIIIII !!!!* 

Merci


----------



## Mecyr (11 Mai 2011)

As-tu essayé d'aller supprimer ce mail à la source, c'est à dire directement sur le webmail de ton fournisseur d'accès ?
Et je pense qu'il nest pas nécessaire de créer plusieurs topics sur le même sujet


----------



## OoOlolaOoO (11 Mai 2011)

Désolée mais comme il y avait marqué que j'étais pas dans le bon thème je l'ai remis ici!
et oui je l'ai supprimé aussi dans gmail ou il n'y a plus rien! c'est pour ça que je suis a cours d'idées!


----------



## Mecyr (11 Mai 2011)

Peut-être peux-tu vérifier dans les préférences de Mail, onglet Comptes, si l'option pour éliminer les copies des messages envoyés est active ou non...


----------



## zoubi2 (12 Mai 2011)

Hmmm... Dans les "Préférences" du Mail, onglet "Général", tu n'aurais pas:

"Si le serveur d'expédition est indisponible... Essayer d'envoyer plus tard automatiquement"... ce qui expliquerait tout!


----------



## OoOlolaOoO (13 Mai 2011)

Non j'ai si le serveur d'expédition ne répond pas afficher une liste d'autres serveurs...
Mais je sais pas si c'était très clair mais il ne s'est jamais envoyé du fait de sa taille.
Aujourd'hui j'en ai encore une 50 qui a réapparu!
Et si je supprime mon compte de mail et que je le remet, je perds tous mes mails et mes contacts mais cela peut-il régler mon problème??
Je na sais plus quoi faire! (mais merci pour vos idées!)


----------



## Mecyr (13 Mai 2011)

Est-ce que ton mail a un destinataire unique ?


----------



## OoOlolaOoO (14 Mai 2011)

oui un seul destinataire!


----------



## zoubi2 (14 Mai 2011)

A tout zazard...

Est-ce que ce message ne serait pas dans Maison>Bibliotheque>Mail>Mailboxes>Outbox.mbox>Messages ?

(je subodore que c'est là que se mettent les messages en attente d'envoi)

Si oui, est-ce que ça poserait problème de le virer à la main?


----------



## OoOlolaOoO (17 Mai 2011)

heu non il n'y a rien a cet emplacement. Il erevient toujours dans maison>bibliothèque>mail>mailboxes>messages récupérés (gmail _nom_).mbox


----------



## zoubi2 (17 Mai 2011)

Voir ce topic?

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-me-renvoit-un-mail-en-rafale-303638.html


----------



## OoOlolaOoO (29 Mai 2011)

zoubi2 a dit:


> Voir ce topic?
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-me-renvoit-un-mail-en-rafale-303638.html



je suis allée sur cette page mais le problème n'est pas résolu! j'ai essayé comme c'est dit de déplacer le fichier "Enveloppe index" sur le bureau, il m'en a recréé un au mémé endroit mais maintenant j'ai deux boites (sur 3) qui ne marchent plus....

J'y comprends vraiment plus rien!!!!!
je vais supprimer mes boites et les recréer.... je ne sait plus quoi faire...
a tel point que maintenant j'utilise mail uniquement sur mon iphone mais bon pour les pièces jointe c'est moyen surtout que c'est ma boite professionnelle qui bug comme ça!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------

Par ailleurs je n'ai pas non plus de dossier Mail dans_ petite maison>bibliotheque>cache>....._

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h16 ----------

Voila j'ai supprimé ma BAL de mail et je l'ai remise... Je vous tiens au courant si le mail revient....


----------



## kalavera (29 Mai 2011)

as tu essaye d aller dans bal et utiliser RECONSTRUIRE.


----------



## OoOlolaOoO (30 Mai 2011)

Merci a tous pour vos précieux conseils, même si je n'ai pas vraiment réussi a trouver la source du problème, j'ai supprimé ma BAl et rajoutée, le problème n'apparait plus!!
Merci a tous


----------

